# PS3 Ydl & Wifi



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah I bought one, its boring and I have one game and a couple of demos. I have YDL 5.0 phoenix installer and I installed the 5.01 kernel, now i need to know how to actually install it right and then configure it so I can have a second computer. 

" 1. Update the firmware on your PS3. This can be achieved from GameOS with the Software Update function in settings. This must be v1.6 or newer.

2. Download the new PS3 Wi-Fi enabled kernel (if you are upgrading a prior intall). This is found via your YDL.net Enhanced account or the public mirrors. You will need kernel-ps3-2.6.16-20070425.ydl.3.ppc64.rpm or newer.

3. Install the new kernel;

rpm -ivh /path/to/kernel-ps3-2.6.16-20070425.ydl.3.ppc64.rpm [ENTER] 


4. Edit /etc/kboot.conf. Copy the default kernel line in kboot.conf, then modify the original line to point to the new kernel: For example, if your default kernel line is:

ydl='/dev/sda1:/vmlinux-2.6.16-20061110.ydl.2ps3 initrd=/dev/sda1:/initrd-2.6.16-20061110.ydl.2ps3.img (wrap)
root=/dev/sda2 video=ps3fb:mode:3 rhgb' 

... the modified entry would like this:

ydl='/dev/sda1:/vmlinux-2.6.16-20070425.ydl.3ps3 initrd=/dev/sda1:/initrd-2.6.16-20070425.ydl.3ps3.img (wrap)
root=/dev/sda2 init=/sbin/init video=ps3fb:mode:3 rhgb'

oldydl='/dev/sda1:/vmlinux-2.6.16-20061110.ydl.2ps3 initrd=/dev/sda1:/initrd-2.6.16-20061110.ydl.2ps3.img (wrap)
root=/dev/sda2 video=ps3fb:mode:3 rhgb' 

... where 'oldydl' is your original kernel.

5. Reboot. 

This HOWTO was prepared by Owen Stampflee, Terra Soft Solutions, Inc".

^Theres the HowTo. How exactly do I get it to work?


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Quick question, have you *paid* for Yellow Dog Linux (YDL.net) access? - thats from my first visit on the ydl site.
If not, then, I'm going to recommend you don't, and that you follow this ps2dev site howto, to install Gentoo. 
Also, looking at the howto it looks more easier to understand than the one you pasted above.

http://wiki.ps2dev.org/ps3:linux:installing_gentoo

or anyone of the howto's here:

http://wiki.ps2dev.org/ps3:linux


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

ok, sorry i didn't post back sooner. I kinda' posted and then just fell asleep ten minutes later.1st no I'm good with ydl or any linux they're almost no different in the types. What I'm trying to do if get wifi support on the ps3. I just need to understand what this guide is telling me, I should probably go pick up a copy of, say, linux for dummies. 2nd no i didn't pay for the linux. I got it off of one of there public mirrors. 3rd I seem to switch back and worth between ubuntu and ydl because both are claiming methods of connecting to wifi. YDL had an official one as to where ubuntu was made by someone in the forums.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

From what I've read YDL has had access to the PS3 alot longer than most other people.

I don't have a PS3, I can only guide in the direction of guides. 
But if someone in the forum made a working WiFi driver for Ubuntu go with them. Ubuntu is a pretty popular at the moment, they should be able to guide you better.


----------



## Geeksbydesign (Jul 10, 2007)

I installed Fedora Core 5 on my PS3, the install went well, and the wifi was available. I would suggest you try that. I warn you though, unless you have a high-def tv, the resolution is enough to give you a headache.


----------

